# Can't wait!



## OZrat (Oct 26, 2007)

I now have to wait until after christmas for my rats! :x i dont think im going to cope. and looking at all you lucky rat owning people is only making things worse!...i think i might just surf through the coppermine again....


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol! Im still waiting myself for my ratties. I've been waiting for the past 3 years now.... Remember, the longer you wait the more pleasure and joy and love you will have with them when you finally do get them


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I waited 7 years XD


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

But think of all you're learning in the meantime! I wish I knew all that I know now before I bought my first rat!


----------



## OZrat (Oct 26, 2007)

Mana said:


> I waited 7 years XD


 8O i cant believe you could wait that long. lol i thought 2 months was a lot :lol: yeah ive learnt alot i didnt know before but im sure once i get them ill have a lot of questions for you all


----------



## RatGirl4 (Oct 31, 2007)

It's only been a month and a half since my last girl died, but I think I'm going to explode if I don't get more really soon.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

7 years, wow i must be really lucky, i only had to wait...5 days, i would have exploded if i was you


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Its okay your not alone . My parents say i have to wait til Christmas too 



> i dont think im going to cope. and looking at all you lucky rat owning people is only making things worse!


I agree :evil: :x I cant wait either. Now you know your not alone til Christmas either


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

who wants to see pics of my rats? go to meet my rat, and rat health!!!!! theres also a fun game you can look forward to play in meet my rat... im so excited for both of you \!!!!!! i wanna see pics when you get them!!!!!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya i cant wait any longer!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i didnt have a new pet (except for a cat and some fish)
since my dogs ate my guinea pig when i was 8 or 9 :'( thank god for birthday presents!


----------



## OZrat (Oct 26, 2007)

Im glad im not the only one waiting on rats. but it makes crhistmas seem such a long time away.


----------



## Trika (Oct 25, 2007)

7 years wow thats a long time and i thought waiting 3 and a half weeks or so was a looooonnngg time


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Your waiting for rats too! OZrat were not alone! :lol:


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

7 years is a long time, but it was better that I had to wait ^^ Sooo much stuff went on in high school and after, it was much better for me that I waited until life settled down to get rats 

To be fair, once I decided it was time to get rats, I only waited a couple weeks XD


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya i guess the more time you have to prepare for them the better


----------

